# George age 4 weeks



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

*George age 4 weeks please take a look!*

George age 4 weeks have another pic but not sure what I think about it


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

curt3007 said:


> George age 4 weeks have another pic but not sure what I think about it


i take it he isnt turning out like you thaught he would. are you concidering not getting him?


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Oh no Kendl love how he looks just worried that other pic looks a bit deformed lol, I am hopefully going to see him this weekend


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Have been watching some of JD VIDEOS of pups, am I right in thinking that pups are not as strong on back legs as front


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

to me he looks like he is sitting down and and is sniffing round to his left. i dont see anything abnormal 

is there another photo?

cant say i evey notest anything with my lol Gypsy and Delta are like mearcats


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

what a cutie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Here's the other photo


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

He's gorgeous


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwwww I love the second pic


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thank you thought he looked a bit funny


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

it could just be an odd photo im sure we have all had one of them. 

but their is no way to tell untill you see him for yourself, are you taking your camera with you ?


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

yes will take camera


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Have been watching some of JD VIDEOS of pups, am I right in thinking that pups are not as strong on back legs as front


Curt - the different is purely that ours is a video and you get to see movement - it is totally different with a static photo......and we know too well you have to take around 30 pics to be able to find one to show off ! The photo of George is just a bad shot of a wobbly puppy that is trying to toddle !

If you need to compare age-wise - then Lucy's pups from 13:47 on our video should give you an idea of how stable they can be be ...or not ! Though please note that a litter will act / photograph totally different than if you took one out and tried to take solo pics !!!

The reason for our video updates is that none of our puppies have actually been selected as of yet. We invite our customers to choose their pup once they are 6 weeks old and are a lot stronger; mobile and you can actually start to see their individual character's emerging along with the potential coat type too.

Hope that helps .

Stephen x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Stephen, would have defo bought from you, however we now have George and am sure it will be fine, will go take a look this weekend and hopefully it is just a dodgy pic


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

............don't worry Curt....you can come to us next year :welcome::twothumbs:


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

He a handsome chap I love his stripe


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone, hope I am getting myself worried for no reason. Have contacted breeder and hopefully with be going to see him shortly.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

From the photos, it looks as though you are using the same breeder we got Poppy from. I am sure it will be fine when you get to see him yourself. 

Looks very likely we will be going to JDs for our second pup next summer though!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've had far too many photos taken of me where I look a LOT more deformed than that! It really does look like a slightly dodgy photo (only slightly - he still looks gorgeous!), I wouldn't worry. Also, I think that puppies are like kids, their bodies are all out of proportion for a bit, so any dodgy angle could exaggerate that a lot.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

What a gorgeous pup George is and can't see anything wrong other than he belongs to you and not me


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Aw thanks everyone. I am a tad worried to say the least. We are going to see him on Sunday morning so hopefully it is only a dodgy pic, would be devastated if not!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi, little George looks just fine to me, its just he's still a baby and a still pic isn't going to do him justice. You will see for yourself I'm sure when you visit.

Very pretty colouring. I can understand your worry though, he's your baby! :baby:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahhh don't be worried ... George is very young and the pic is not a front view photo, most puppy pics from breeders tend to be puppies laying with mum or puppies held up with the breeder actually holding them, as puppies are not too steady on their feet.. he will be perfect when you get your own snaps .... I love his coat and his colouring ... he will be a stunner.


----------

